# [solved] Suche checkgmail zum emergen...

## eBoy

Hallo zusammen  :Smile: 

Mein Gentoo lÃ¤uft nun mit KDE, Firefox, OpenOffice, gaim-2.0.0beta3. Nach anfÃ¤nglichen Problemen habe ich es also doch noch geschafft   :Very Happy: 

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem emergefÃ¤higen checkgmail-Paket, was sich als nicht so einfach erweist. Ich habe auf der Seite des Programmierers lediglich ein Source-Paket und Pakete fÃ¼r andere Distributionen gefunden und habe keine Ahnung, wie ich dieses in Gentoo mit emerge zum laufen bekommen soll. Einfach manuell installieren will ich eigentlich keine Pakete...

Hat jemand ein Paket zum emergen bereits erstellt?

Link zur Homepage von ckeckgmail

Ach ja, checkgmail ist NICHT kcheckgmail! Zwischen den beiden Programmen liegen Welten  :Wink: Last edited by eBoy on Wed Aug 09, 2006 7:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

(Just run the file checkgmail after extracting the folder)

Installieren musst du da wohl nix...Einfach nach /opt entpacken und starten.

Manuell installieren ist nur dann problematisch, wenn es sich in das ganze System frisst...

EDIT: Den bugreport hab ich auch eben gefunden, scheint also doch noch ein paar Abhängigkeiten zu haben...

Tobi

----------

## .maverick

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=117867

----------

## eBoy

 *.maverick wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=117867

 

Dumme Frage...

Wie ist das zu verstehen? Also nicht der Link, sondern die Seite. GEht es um die ABhÃ¤ngigkeiten oder bestehende Probleme?

----------

## .maverick

Nein, zumindest nicht ausschließlich.

Das Programm ist nicht im Portage-Tree, deshalb gibts einen Bugreport, dass es doch gefälligst da rein soll. Installier einfach das checkgmail-ebuild nach /usr/local/portage/mail-client, füg /usr/local/portage zu PORTAGE_OVERLAY hinzu und versuch es zu emergen.

btw, ist hier im Forum nicht eigentlich latin-1 angesagt?!

----------

## eBoy

FÃ¼r die neue Version gibt es aber keine ebuilds, oder?

Also die Version 1.9.2

Dann ist es vielleicht sinnvoller die neue Version zu nutzen...

Wie wo latin1? Ich habe gemerkt, dass hier im Forum was mit den Umlauten nicht stimmt... das wars aber auch schon...

----------

## .maverick

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Für die neue Version gibt es aber keine ebuilds, oder?
> 
> Also die Version 1.9.2
> 
> Dann ist es vielleicht sinnvoller die neue Version zu nutzen...

 

Hast du dir den Bugreport angesehen?! Das letzte Attachment ist das ebuild für v1.9.2

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Wie wo latin1? Ich habe gemerkt, dass hier im Forum was mit den Umlauten nicht stimmt... das wars aber auch schon...

 Die Umlaute stimmen nur bei dir nicht  :Wink: 

Stell die Standardkodierung deines Browsers auf ISO-8859-1 oder 15.

----------

## eBoy

Bin hier momentan mit WinXP und FF. Waren ALLE BeitrÃ¤ger bisher fehlerhaft?

Umgestellt...

AH, ich dachte das wÃ¤re kein ebuild, stand aber einfach nur was dahinter *g*

 *Quote:*   

> Installier einfach das checkgmail-ebuild nach /usr/local/portage/mail-client, fï¿½g /usr/local/portage zu PORTAGE_OVERLAY hinzu und versuch es zu emergen. 

 

Also herunterladen nach /usr/local/portage/mail-client und dann?

Wie fÃ¼ge ich /usr/local/portage zu PORTAGE_OVERLY hinzu?

(Muss gleich weg, sonst hÃ¤tte ich es erst probiert/ gesucht anstatt zu gleich zu fragen *g*)

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> Wie füge ich /usr/local/portage zu PORTAGE_OVERLY hinzu? 

 

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

in /etc/make.conf 

eintragen

Tobi

----------

## eBoy

Danke  :Smile: 

----------

## eBoy

Ich bekomms nicht hin... werde es aber weiter versuchen. Auch in der Wiki nicht fündig geworden...

----------

## Finswimmer

Was klappt denn nicht?

Meld dich...Wir helfen gerne...Ich zumindest  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## eBoy

Also. Wenn ich auf das entsprechende ebuild klicke, bekomme ich eine "Textdatei" angezeigt...

Diese habe ich dann mal einfach heruntergeladen. Da diese keinen sinnvollen Dateinamen hatte, habe ich einfach mal chechgmail-1.9.3.ebuild gesetzt.

make.conf bearbeitet und entsprechende Pfade erstellt (PORTDIR_OVERLAY). Danach ein emerge versucht und keinen Erfolg gehabt. Handbuch nachgeschaut und Wiki durchsucht => keine Erkenntnisse

Wahrscheinlich liegt es an dem heruntergeladenen Ebuild bzw. wie ich es gespeichert habe...

Da ich das noch nie gemacht habe kann ich es nur befolgen, wie ich es verstehe bzw es geschrieben wird. Deshalb kann es an vielem liegen  :Sad: 

----------

## Finswimmer

ebuild in /usr/local/portage/mail-client/checkgmail speichen.

dann da rein. ebuild checkgmail-1.9.3.ebuild digest machen.

danach findest du es in portage.

Tobi

----------

## eBoy

1.) War meine Dateibezeichnung für das ebuild richtig?

2.) Fehler bei digit (hätte ich auch gleich posten können *g*): "Pfad scheint kein gültiger Pfad zu sein" (eigene Worte...)

----------

## Finswimmer

/usr/local/portage/mail-client/checkgmail

Es muss so sein:

/usr/local/portage/ <-- eigen definiert

mail-client/ <-- existierende Kategorie

checkgmail <-- freier programmname

da drin dann das ebuild.

Der Name ist in Ordnung.

Tobi

----------

## eBoy

Hier nun die abgechriebene Fehlermeldung:

```
!!! /usr/local does not seem to have a valid PORTDIR structure
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Zeig mal den Pfad zu dem ebuild.

Tobi

----------

## eBoy

/usr/local/portage/mail-client/checkgmail-1.9.3.ebuild

----------

## Finswimmer

und du hast dann 

ebuild /usr/local/portage/mail-client/checkgmail-1.9.3.ebuild digest 

gemacht?

----------

## eBoy

Ja, aber mit obiger Fehlermeldung

----------

## nikaya

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Also. Wenn ich auf das entsprechende ebuild klicke, bekomme ich eine "Textdatei" angezeigt...
> 
> 

 

Ebuilds sind immer "Textdateien" wo Code enthalten ist den Portage interpretieren und ausführen kann.

----------

## firefly

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> /usr/local/portage/mail-client/checkgmail-1.9.3.ebuild

 

es muss /usr/local/portage/mail-client/checkgmail/checkgmail-1.9.3.ebuild

heißen  :Wink: 

----------

## eBoy

Oje, das muss man ja erstmal wissen...  :Laughing: 

Habe das entsprechend abgeändert und das Paket als checkgmail-1.9.3.ebuild in .unmask und .keywords eingetragen. 

Die Installation ließ sich dann startenm aber beim Paket 17 von 17 (ratet mal welches das ist... checkgmail natürlich) brach die Installation mit einem Fehler ab.

```
[...] .tar.bz2 is not a bzip2 file

!!! ERROR: mail-client/checkgmail-1.9.3 failed

Call stck:

ebuild.sh, line 1539: Called dyn_unpack

ebuild.sh, line 711: Called src_unpack

ebuild.sh, line 601: Called unpack 'checkgmail-1.9.3.tar.bz2'

!!! failure unpacking checkgmail-1.9.3.tar.bz2

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'
```

Liegt wohl am falschen Dateityp, jedoch ist mir nicht klar, wie ich das beheben kann...

----------

## firefly

kein problem nur Finswimmer hatte es schon gesagt  :Wink: 

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> /usr/local/portage/mail-client/checkgmail
> 
> Es muss so sein:
> 
> /usr/local/portage/ <-- eigen definiert
> ...

 

wegen deim unpack problem, lösche einfach die datei aus /usr/portage/distfiles und versuche es nocheinmal

----------

## eBoy

Die ANweisungen sind/ waren umgesetzt, die Datei habe ich gelöscht, aber immernoch handelt es sich um ein .tar.bz2 und kein bzip2 file und somit bekomme ich selbige Fehlermeldung natürlich wieder...

----------

## firefly

die endung an sich ist in ordnung den tar.bz2 ist ein archiv(per tar erstellt), welches per bzip2 gepackt wurde  :Wink: 

nur wiso portage damit ein problem hat ka.

du könntest noch probieren ob du die datei per hand entpacken kannst mit diesem befehl(am besten die datei in ein temp-verzeichniss kopieren):

```
tar -xvjf checkgmail-x.x.x.tar.bz2
```

----------

## eBoy

...

Fehlermeldung beim entpacken:

```
bzip2 (stdin) is not a bzip2 file

tar: child returned status 2

tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler
```

Nichts entpackt

----------

## firefly

also ich kann die datei ohne probleme enpacken, wenn ich sie von hier runterlade:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/checkgmail/checkgmail-1.9.2.tar.bz2?use_mirror=belnet

----------

## eBoy

Ich lass das ja alles automatisch machen. Emerge/ ebuild baut eine Verbindung auf und läd herunter, danach installiere ich...

Kann ich das auch selbst herunterladen und in einen gewissen Ordner schieben (distfiles?)?

----------

## Finswimmer

Klar nach /usr/portage/distfiles

Aber das Entpacken muss immer gehen, sicher, dass die Datei vollständig ist?

Tobi

----------

## eBoy

Wieso sollte diese nicht vollständig sein? Das Ebuild oder das Archiv? Ich habe das Ebuild heruntergeladen und mit das Archiv wird ja automatisch heruntergeladen...

----------

## Finswimmer

War jetzt nur ne Idee, warum das Entpacken bei dir nicht geht, aber beim Herrn Firefly schon...

Tobi

----------

## firefly

eBoy: es könnte ja sein, aus mir unbekannten gründen, das beim runterladen etwas schiefläuft, was aber wget nicht feststellen kann. Und dadruch die datei nicht mehr in ordnung ist.

----------

## eBoy

Ich lade diese mal selbst herunter und schieb diese in das Verz. distfiles...

Danach teste ich die Installation erneut

[EDIT]

Programm nun installiert und dem AUtostart hinzugefügt...

Fehler beim starten von checkgmail => threads Unterstützung fehlt

Ich emerge perl mit ithreads jetzt neu...

Wie kann in unter der grafischen Oberfläche eine einfache Bash/ terminal öffnen? Leider sehe ich da momentan keine Möglichkeit...

[/EDIT]

----------

## eBoy

Ich habe nun einige Perl-Pakete installiert (trayicon, crypt-ssleay, perl ithreads...), welche beim Start von checkgmail in der Konsole bemängelt wurden, jedoch startet das Programm immer noch nicht per "Befehl ausführen" und auch nicht per Autostart von KDE. Konsole steht mir unter KDE keine zur Verfügung (wieso nicht? Wie kann ich das ändern???)...

Hat jemand einen Rat für mich?

Es erscheint keine Meldung und kein Fenster.

[EDIT]

ithreads lässt sich irgendwie nicht richtig hinzufügen... Ist immer wieder in grün und mit einem "-" davor gekennzeichnet. Dahinter auch noch einen "*"...

[/EDIT]

----------

## Finswimmer

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Konsole steht mir unter KDE keine zur Verfügung (wieso nicht? Wie kann ich das ändern???)...
> 
> 

 

emerge konsole, danach alt f2 und konsole eintippen

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> ithreads lässt sich irgendwie nicht richtig hinzufügen... Ist immer wieder in grün und mit einem "-" davor gekennzeichnet. Dahinter auch noch einen "*"...
> ...

 

Dann wird es duch irgendwas deaktiviert. Such mal in /etc/portage/* , /etc/make.conf nach ithreads

Tobi

----------

## eBoy

Ich habe ithreads einfach in make.conf hinzugefügt, aber es wird trotzdem nicht gestartet...

Ich versteh das nicht...

Kannst du mir vielleicht mal die Paketnamen schicken, welche installiert werden müssen? Ich versteh das nicht...

alt+f2: konsole

```
Der angegebene Befehl lässt sich nicht ausführen
```

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du "emerge konsole" gemacht?

Zeig mal "emerge pearl -pv"...

Wenn du perl mit ithreads haben willst, kommt das bei mir:

 *Quote:*   

>  * PLEASE NOTE: You are compiling perl-5.8.8 with
> 
>  * interpreter-level threading enabled.
> 
>  * Threading is not supported by all applications
> ...

 

Sicher, dass du es brauchst?Last edited by Finswimmer on Sun Aug 06, 2006 9:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eBoy

Hab nun mal einen emerge-Vorgang für konsole gestartet...

```
[ebuild R] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2 USE="berkdb gdbm ithreads -build -debug -doc -perlsuid
```

Obwohl installiert meldet der Start von checkgmail aus der kde-konsole (geht nu, war wohl nicht installiert...), dass folgende Pakete fehlen:

```
Gtk2

Gtk2::TrayIcon

Crypt::SSLeay
```

Habe diese installiert, waren aber wohl die falschen...

----------

## Finswimmer

dev-perl/gtk2-perl

dev-perl/gtk2-trayicon

dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay

Sollten die richtigen sein...

Tobi

----------

## eBoy

Ok... wollte ich installieren (egal obs drauf ist oder nicht) und bekomme die Meldung, dass ich erst 'perl Makefile.PL installieren soll... der nicht ui finden ist.

Wie soll dieses Paket heißen? Mit suche nach perl, makefile und perl-makefile nicht gefunden...

Vielleicht sollten die Abhängigkeiten in dem ebuild überarbeitet werden, damit diese automatisch eingehalten werden...

----------

## Finswimmer

Zeig mal die genaue Meldung.

Es kann auch sein, dass du manuell in den Ordner gehen musst ( /var/tmp/$PAKETNAME/)

und dort dann perl Makefile.PL machen musst.

Tobi

----------

## eBoy

```
>>> Unpacking Gtk2-1.102.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/gtk2-perl-1.102/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/gtk2-perl-1.102/work/Gtk2-1.102 ...

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

Can't locate Glib.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 12) line 1.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at (eval 12) line 1.

Checking if your kit is complete...

Looks good

MakeMaker FATAL: prerequisites not found (Glib not installed)

               Please install these modules first and rerun 'perl Makefile.PL'.

!!! ERROR: dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.102 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1248:   Called perl-module_src_compile

  perl-module.eclass, line 125:   Called perl-module_src_prep

  perl-module.eclass, line 114:   Called die

!!! Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

----------

## Finswimmer

dev-libs/glib

dev-perl/glib-perl

Vorher noch installieren...Sollte alles eigentlich automatisch gehen...Keine Ahnung, was da los ist.

Tobi

----------

## eBoy

Ok, irgendwas stimmt auch mit der Tastatureinstellung unter KDE nicht... Habe schon einiges probiert, habe aber kein Pipe, add usw...

checkgmail läuft fast... noch einige Pakete installieren und dann sollte es gehen... aber die Sonderzeichen wären praktisch... Wie aktiviere ich diese unter KDE?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Ok, irgendwas stimmt auch mit der Tastatureinstellung unter KDE nicht... Habe schon einiges probiert, habe aber kein Pipe, add usw...
> 
> checkgmail läuft fast... noch einige Pakete installieren und dann sollte es gehen... aber die Sonderzeichen wären praktisch... Wie aktiviere ich diese unter KDE?

 

Bitte nur ein Problem pro Thread. Benutze die Forensuche für dein Problem. Die Frage ist bestimmt schon 80x gestellt worden.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Finswimmer

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> checkgmail läuft fast... noch einige Pakete installieren und dann sollte es gehen... 

 

Wenn dann nun alles klappt, setze den Thread bitte auf [Solved], also den Titel ändern.

Tobi

----------

## eBoy

Klappt aber nicht... Das Passwort wird scheinbar nicht verschlüsselt und somit ist kein Login bei googlemail möglich...

```
Initialisation complete

Anmelden bei Google-Mail ...

Error: 500 Can't locate HTML/HeadParser.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .)

Error: 401 Unauthorised
```

KDE-Schriftkodierung:

Gesucht, gefunden, nichts gebracht...

----------

## firefly

eventuell fehlt dir diese paket noch:

dev-perl/HTML-Parser

----------

## eBoy

Das versuche ich gerade zu installieren. Witzigerweise stosse ich immer auf weitere nicht erfüllte Abhängigkeiten, die ich dann manuell durch nachinstallieren auflösen muss... Wieso geht das nicht automatisch???

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm, werden denn bei anderen Paketen die Abhängigkeiten richtig aufgelöst?

Wann hast du das letzte Mal emerge --sync gemacht?

Hast du den neuesten portage? 

Tobi

----------

## eBoy

Habe jetzt portage geupdated und danach (heute zum 2. mal) sync ausgeführt und danach wollte ich dev-perl/Gtk2-Html2-0.04" emergen...

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-perl/Gtk2-Html2-0.04 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking Gtk2-Html2-0.04.tar.gz ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Gtk2-Html2-0.04.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/Gtk2-Html2-0.04/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/Gtk2-Html2-0.04/work/Gtk2-Html2-0.04 ...

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

*** can not find package libgtkhtml-2.0 >= 2.0.0

*** check that it is properly installed and available in PKG_CONFIG_PATH

 at Makefile.PL line 44

!!! ERROR: dev-perl/Gtk2-Html2-0.04 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1248:   Called perl-module_src_compile

  perl-module.eclass, line 125:   Called perl-module_src_prep

  perl-module.eclass, line 114:   Called die

!!! Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## Finswimmer

*** can not find package libgtkhtml-2.0 >= 2.0.0 

Dann mach das doch.

Ich weiß auch nicht, warum du solche Probleme mit den Abhängigkeiten hast.

Tobi

----------

## eBoy

Weil dieses Paket nicht gefunden wurde...

Wenn es nicht gefunden wird durch emerge und nicht als Abhängigkeit automatisch installiert wird, hört es ziemlich auf.

Ich muss weg, werde es später nochmal probieren.

----------

## Finswimmer

dev-perl/Gtk2-Html2

Das kommt dem vom Namen her am Nächsten.

Tobi

----------

## eBoy

```
>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/Gtk2-Html2-0.04/work/Gtk2-Html2-0.04 ...

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

*** can not find package libgtkhtml-2.0 >= 2.0.0

*** check that it is properly installed and available in PKG_CONFIG_PATH

 at Makefile.PL line 44

!!! ERROR: dev-perl/Gtk2-Html2-0.04 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1248:   Called perl-module_src_compile

  perl-module.eclass, line 125:   Called perl-module_src_prep

  perl-module.eclass, line 114:   Called die

!!! Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Das Paket libgtkhtml existiert jedoch nicht... Also kann ich das gewünschte Paket nicht installieren...

Dazu habe ich nun schon unzählige Pakete installiert, die evtl nie gebraucht werden  :Sad: 

----------

## firefly

öhm wiso löst bei dir portage die abhängigkeiten nicht auf?

startest du emerge eventuell mit dem parameter --nodeps ?

denn bei mir schauts so aus, wenn ich Gtk2-Html2 installieren würde:

```
-> emerge -pv Gtk2-Html2

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.14.0  USE="X -debug -doc -static" 597 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gail-1.8.11  USE="-debug -doc" 570 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.09  7 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.13  57 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.14  64 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.7.0  59 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.14.2  USE="-debug" 2,878 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.0  USE="ssl -debug -doc -static" 687 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.14.0  USE="-debug -doc" 1,354 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libsoup-2.2.94  USE="ssl -debug -doc -static" 471 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.14.0  USE="-debug -doc" 1,851 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.2  USE="-debug" 829 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.14.2  USE="ipv6 ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls -hal -samba" 1,773 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.14.1  USE="-debug -doc -esd -static" 971 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.14.0  USE="X -debug -doc" 872 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.0  USE="-debug" 303 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.12.1  USE="cups -debug -doc" 769 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.12.1  USE="-debug -doc" 631 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4.9  USE="-debug" 386 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.14.1  USE="jpeg -debug -doc" 1,847 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.10.2  USE="-debug" 1,238 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/extutils-depends-0.205  8 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/extutils-pkgconfig-1.07  6 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/glib-perl-1.105  USE="xml" 222 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.102  591 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Gtk2-Html2-0.04  23 kB 
```

----------

## eBoy

Ich nutze meist die Option --deep, da diese empfohlen wurde, um Abhängigkeiten aufzulösen...

Irgendwie kommt mir es so vor, als müsste ich bald mein Gentoo neu installieren, da daran zu viel herumgemurkst wird, da Abhängigkeiten nicht aufgelöst werden (bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst)...

Habe ein depclean gemacht, meine WLAN-Treiber neu installiert, der Kernel wurde automatisch neu installiert und nun emerge ich erneut und es wurde der VOrgang mal begonnen...

Keine Ahnung was war, aber vielleicht geht es nun wieder

----------

## eBoy

```
>>> Emerging (6 of 6) dev-perl/Gtk2-Html2-0.04 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking Gtk2-Html2-0.04.tar.gz ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Gtk2-Html2-0.04.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/Gtk2-Html2-0.04/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/Gtk2-Html2-0.04/work/Gtk2-Html2-0.04 ...

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

*** can not find package libgtkhtml-2.0 >= 2.0.0

*** check that it is properly installed and available in PKG_CONFIG_PATH

 at Makefile.PL line 44

!!! ERROR: dev-perl/Gtk2-Html2-0.04 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1248:   Called perl-module_src_compile

  perl-module.eclass, line 125:   Called perl-module_src_prep

  perl-module.eclass, line 114:   Called die

!!! Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

Ok, also versuche ich libgtkhtml zu installieren...

```
emerge -va libgtkhtml

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "libgtkhtml".
```

Mh, nicht gefunden... also search probieren...

```
emerge --search libgtkhtml

Searching...

[ Results for search key : libgtkhtml ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]
```

So, und nun? Wie ein Paket installieren, das benötigt wird und nicht gefunden wird. Ist es maskiert? Wieso gibt es da so viele Probleme beim emergen?

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du das neueste Portage?

Lass mal revdep-rebuild aus gentoolkit laufen, evtl bekomm wir dadurch dein Portage wieder hin.

Tobi

----------

## eBoy

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich finde lediglich ein entsprechendes Verzeichnis (revdep-rebuild) unter /etc, jedoch nichts was irgendwie ausführbar wäre...

----------

## Finswimmer

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Denk mal ein bissel mit:

 *Quote:*   

> Lass mal revdep-rebuild aus gentoolkit laufen

 

Gentoolkit ist ein Paket ---> Emergen

Danach findest du als root ein neues Programm... revdep-rebuild

Anleitung davon lesen und dann durchlaufen lassen.

Tobi

----------

## eBoy

Momentan emerge ich gerade ein Paket wegen der Probleme mit @, | usw. und kann das nicht nochmals probieren...

Und dazu HABE ich es als Paket versucht zu emergen, aber da dieses nicht gefunden wurde, dachte ich, es wäre kein Paket...

Es liegt also (diesmal) NICHT am mitdenken   :Rolling Eyes: 

Werde es aber NOCHMAL probieren sobald der läufende Vorgang beendet ist.

Bin dann aber erstmal für einige Stunden weg und melde mich erst später wieder

MfG

eBoy

----------

## eBoy

Soweit alles gemacht...

Immernoch das Problem des fehlenden Paketes...

```
can not find package libgtkhtml-2.0 >= 2.0.0
```

Dieses existiert nicht und wird nicht gefunden von emerge. Ist das ein maskiertes Paket?

Checkgmail startet und meldet mit der Option -v folgendes:

```
checkgmail -v

Initialisation complete

Anmelden bei Google-Mail ...

Error: 500 Can't locate HTML/HeadParser.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .)

Error: 401 Unauthorised

A thread exited while 2 threads were running.
```

Der Abbruch kommt von meinem Klick auf Abbrechen, da der Login nicht funktioniert. Scheinbar wird das Passwort nicht richtig verschlüsselt und an den Server von Googlemail geschickt. Somit muss es zu einem Loginfehler kommen...

Welches Paket könnte noch fehlen?

----------

## Finswimmer

Funktionieren denn nun die Abhängigkeiten richtig?

----------

## eBoy

Wie soll ich das testen?

Ich emerge grundsÃ¤tzlich mit deep, um alle AbhÃ¤ngigkeiten zu erfÃ¼llen...

Es lÃ¤uft nun alles relevante auÃer checkgmail *g*

Das Programm startet und ich kann in die Einstellungen. Diese werden auch Ã¼bernommen. Auch ist das Passwort in der Konfigurationsdatei inzwischen in verschlÃ¼sselter Form gespeichert, nur der Login scheitert...

```
Anmelden bei Google-Mail ...

Error: 500 Can't locate HTML/HeadParser.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .)

Error: 401 Unauthorised 
```

Login (letzte Zeile) oder die Verarbeitung der Seite (1. Zeile)... denke ich...

----------

## .maverick

```
emerge dev-perl/HTML-Parser
```

Was ein mieser ebuild ...

----------

## JayJay78

Hi,

bei mir läuft es!

Ich habe folgendes gemacht:

Nach dem emergen von perl mit dem ithreads USE-Falg müssen alle notwendigen Perl-Pakete neu installiert werden.

Mit 

```
equery l perl
```

sieht man welche installierten Pakete das Wort perl im Paketnamen enthalten.

[I--] [ ~] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.805 (0)

[I--] [ ~] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1 (1)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-DB_File-1.814 (0)

[I--] [ ~] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.36 (0)

[I--] [ ~] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.07 (0)

[I--] [ ~] virtual/perl-PodParser-1.34 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.15 (0)

[I--] [ ~] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-2.56 (0)

[I--] [ ~] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.63 (0)

[I--] [ ~] virtual/perl-Time-HiRes-1.87 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-libnet-1.19 (0)

Das dev-perl/HTML-Parser Paket musste natürlich auch noch mal geemergt werden, sowie gtk-perl und noch ein paar andere. Danach klappt es auch mit der Anmeldung.

ABER: Auch vim und gvim musste ich noch mal emergen, damit sie wieder liefen.

mit 

```
equery h perl
```

kann man sehen welche Pakete das perl USE-Flag nutzen.

[I--] [M~] app-editors/vim-7.0-r2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] app-editors/gvim-7.0.17 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-misc/adesklets-0.6.1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.6.0 (0)

[I--] [ ~] perl-core/Time-HiRes-1.87 (0)

[I--] [ ~] dev-perl/Net-IP-1.25 (0)

[I--] [ ~] dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.58 (0)

[I--] [ ~] mail-filter/spamassassin-3.1.3-r1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-nds/openldap-2.3.24-r2 (0)

[I--] [M~] net-im/gaim-2.0.0_beta3 (0)

[I--] [ ~] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r4 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-terms/rxvt-unicode-7.7-r2 (0)

Aber adesklets, gaim oder rxvt-unicode mussten nicht neu installiert werden.

Hinweis: equery befindet sich im gentoolkit paket

```
emerge -av gentoolkit
```

Grüße,

jj

----------

## eBoy

Danke, werde ich spÃ¤ter ausprobieren und dann meine Ergebisse hier posten  :Wink: 

----------

## eBoy

Mh... hier die Ausgaben

equery h perl

```
[ Searching for USE flag perl in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.25 (0)

[I--] [  ] perl-core/PodParser-1.32 (0)

[I--] [  ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.13 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/extutils-depends-0.205 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/URI-1.35 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.10 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/XML-Writer-0.600 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.09 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.48 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.803-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/HTML-Tree-3.19.01 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/extutils-pkgconfig-1.07 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.14 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-im/gaim-2.0.0_beta3-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r3 (0)
```

equery l perl

```
[ Searching for package 'perl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/glib-perl-1.105 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.102 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.803-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1 (1)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.36 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.07 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.15 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/perl-libnet-1.19 (0)
```

emerge --pretend dev-lang/swig-1.3.25

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! 'dev-lang/swig-1.3.25' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

!!! (Did you specify a version but forget to prefix with '='?)
```

emerge --search swig-1.3.25

```
Searching...

[ Results for search key : swig-1.3.25 ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]
```

Wieso wird das entsprechende Paket nicht gefunden??? Weder Installation noch die Suche hat funktioniert... Das versteh ich nicht.

----------

## Finswimmer

Kannst ja nochmal das Handbuch lesen, aber du darfst Pakete nicht mit Versionen angeben oder du brauchst ein = :

emerge foo -pv

emerge =foo-3.1.3 -pv

Tobi

----------

## eBoy

Mh, ok. Ist ein Argument... Aber das habe ich normal (obwohl ich es nicht wusste) nicht gemacht. Nur weil ich das von der vorherigen Ausgabe kopiert habe...

Hängt auch mit dem langsam nervenden Problem zusammen

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Zu meiner Ausgabe:

Installierte Pakete sind mit einem "*" gekennzeichnet. dann wären ja gar keine der Pakete installiert, da ich nicht einen Stern sehen kann???

----------

## Finswimmer

Nee nee das ist die Rubrik "installed packages"

Tobi

----------

## eBoy

Das hab ich auch gelesen und die beiden Informationen haben sich ja wiedersprochen.

Ok, ich emerge diese Pakete erneut

----------

## eBoy

Ich fasse es nicht!!!   :Very Happy: 

Habe alle Pakete neu emerged und nun funktioniert es wirklich.

Danke für eure Hilfe und vor allem eure Geduld!!!

Nun gehe ich an das Stage4, was ich aber so hinbekommen sollte  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann setzt noch nen dickes Solved in den Titel  :Smile: 

----------

## eBoy

Gemacht  :Smile: 

Der Tipp und die Liste mit den neu zu emergenden Programmen war sehr gut und sollte irgendwo festgehalten werden  :Wink: 

----------

